

Seamlessly Extending the Data Center - Introducing Amazon Virtual Private Cloud - don420
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2009/08/amazon_virtual_private_cloud.html

======
idlewords
It would be nice to have an interface here to mark duplicate posts.

